

Do these gears really work? (yes, they do) - nsfmc
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/10/do_these_gears_really_work.html

======
pontifier
I saw some of these in Boston... Quite amazing.

<http://kmoddl.library.cornell.edu/clark.php>

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/441240/Five-hundred-and-seven-
mech...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/441240/Five-hundred-and-seven-mechanical-
movements)

The organic gear blew me away though.

